# Lopi DVI 33 gas insert turns on itself



## gordy9 (Nov 25, 2010)

I recently purchased a Lopi 33 DVI gas insert for our fireplace, which is installed in our family room in the basement.  This insert works great except for one major problem, the unit turns on itself. It has a hand held remote thermostat. We do not leave the unit on all the time, but on numerous occasions I have gone down in the basement and the unit is on, even though the remote thermostat shows that it is off. 

I have had a service man here several times and each time he made several adjustments to the unit, but that didn't help. The last time was last friday, when he left he said to make sure that the remote is laying on a table and pointing at the fireplace. 

To be honest I don't see why a remote had to be pointing to the fireplace when it was turned off. To make a long story short the fireplace has turned on 2 times since he was here on friday and each time the remote showed that it was off.

Does anyone have any suggestions to correct this problem?
Thanks,
Gordy


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 25, 2010)

What brand of remote do you have?


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Nov 25, 2010)

is this the new greensmart stuff-arghh-

all remotes are rf, so having it point at the unit is just silly
your dealer should speak w/travis tech before returning, likely a simple fix


----------



## gordy9 (Nov 25, 2010)

It's a Travis Industries remote. I agree it's silly having it point at the unit when it is off. It's not the new greensmart.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 26, 2010)

The only thing that will turn it on is a switch. 
The remote thermostat is a switch.
I'd say the remote is faulty. Return it & try another one.


----------

